# My goat ate a metal screw



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, this is a new one. One of our does ate a 1 5/8" long metal screw today, at least I think she did. She somehow found a screw and I looked up to see it in her mouth. I rushed to try to get it out of her mouth, but I think she swallowed it. Anybody else have any similar experiences? Any advice? I am obviously quite concerned. Thank you! onder:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!

She may have dropped it without you seeing her do so...goats are sneaky enough to panic you over things like this.
IF she did in fact swallow it, I'd watch her over the next day or so to be sure she's not off her feed and she may actually pass it BUT theres also the possibility that she won't pass it, and if she does go off her feed a vets intervention would be advised.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.... :wave: 


I agree with Liz 100%.....she has great advice... About 99% of the time... goats won't eat...odd things .... they will fumble it around and then spit it out.... so the likelihood is pretty slim..... But as Liz mentioned ...watch just in case.... :hug:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Likely she dropped it being metal, but today as it so happens I went to deworm a doe and she pulled off the plastic needle tip and chewed it and swallowed before I could catch her and get it. I guess she really liked the dewormer, I hope she passes the plastic ok.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a chance she actually did eat it but when I have seen this happen before its been when I'm working on something and I'm pulling screws out of my pocket which happens to be where the goat treats are typically kept. So the goats think I have treats in there. So far everyone has dropped the screws and not actually swollowed. so I can't give you an idea on what to expect in that regard.


----------



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, y'all, for your replies and information. So far, so good. She's still acting and eating normally. Maybe she did drop it sneakily and I didn't see it. I sure hope so. I will post an update again as to her condition. And thank you for the warm welcome!

Christopher


----------

